# Problema con lavarropas Whirpool WWI13AB (error F8 - E1)



## elpelado (May 19, 2021)

Hola, les hago una consulta.

Tengo un lavarropas Whirpool WWI13AB que hace todo el proceso de llenad, lavado perfecto y cuando va a hacer el enjuague no llena de agua y al rato aparece el código de error F8 - E1, en el manual dice que es problema del suministro de agua. Ya le limpié el filtro de ingreso de agua.

Pensé que podía ser la electroválvula, pero si fuera eso no llenaría al iniciar el lavado se me ocurre. O tiene dos electroválvulas distintas para lavado y enjuague ?

Alguien me podrá orientar.

Desde ya agradezco por el leer el post.

Les hago una consulta, puede ser que tenga dos electroválvulas, una para el lavado y otra para el enjuague ?

Y que la que esté rota sea la del enjuague ?

Saludos, Maximiliano.


----------



## Levit Escobar (May 22, 2021)

Si puede ser que tenga otra electroválvula, otra cosa puede ser que tenga falso contacto si solo tiene una electroválvula, se me ocurre también el sensor de llenado de tina si está pegado puede que asuma que la tina está vacia o llena cuando no debe


----------



## Arcangel (May 22, 2021)

Revisa triac y resistencias en la placa.


----------



## elpelado (May 28, 2021)

Hola Arcangel, muchas gracias por el dato. Mañana seguro lo desarmo y pruebo lo que me decís y después comento como me fue.

Gracias, saludos. Maximiliano


----------



## elpelado (May 31, 2021)

Levit Escobar dijo:


> Si puede ser que tenga otra electroválvula, otra cosa puede ser que tenga falso contacto si solo tiene una electroválvula, se me ocurre también el sensor de llenado de tina si está pegado puede que asuma que la tina está vacia o llena cuando no debe


Perdón Levit, no te había leído. Gracias por tu comentario. Este fin de semana estuve complicado con otras cosas. Espero poder revisarlo en la semana.
Te agradezco mucho.

Saludos, Maximiliano.


----------



## alodie10 (Jul 9, 2022)

Me da el error E1 F8 justo al momento del enjuague, igual que lo que comentás. Tenés alguna pista de lo que puede estar fallando. Efectivamente tiene una válvula separada para enjuague. La medí y la probé afuera y abre y cierra. Por otro lado en lineas generales sale poca agua al momento de los llenados y encima en el momento del enjuague sale poco y medio entrecortado. Luego parece normalizarse como si estuviera haciendo pis.


----------

